# 10-74



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

The frame goes to heat treat Monday, Oct.16.
I think it is going to turn around in 2 days. Then to powdercoat, I'm not sure how long that will take. It will get ran when they do the color on other stuff.
I will post pictures of the progress. Rear wheel build should start next week.
1 guy has come close to the general direction of the name meaning sort of, it was that dude that said he was a lurker.
No more clues.
RTW.


----------



## americanethics (Dec 1, 2005)

10-74 Civil Disturbance


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Sweet.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

the luker said it meant "dangerous dog" so im sayin it means nice dogy, or dangerous cat?


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

americanethics said:


> 10-74 Civil Disturbance


You got it.
All my frames will be named after 10 codes.
Nice job.

http://www.phreak.org/radio/tencode.html


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Yes, as a DJ frame, this is definitely a disturbance, in the midst of higher top tubed straight seat tubed frames!


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

he got it, lets talk about the bike now


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I just read what 10-73 would of meant. heh heh.

Rick, you should make a dually, and call it the 10-89! 

As far as the 10-74, what paint job is it getting? That was never exactly agreed on . . .


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

whoa man, looks like Dirtyharry was calling for Rape earlier.... 
pssshht, yeah, we got a 10-73 here, phsshhtt, there's a young male attempting to penetrate a bicycle, phssshht, send backup, over....

not as good as the bike on some university campus (forgot specifically) that had the SWAT/bomb squad team called over the summer.... Had a sticker on it that said boldly "THIS BIKE IS A PIPE BOMB" but it's just the name of an indie band, not a terrorist threat.... I don't remember, but I think the student got some sort of ticket for it too.... possibly a civil disturbance, haha....


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> whoa man, looks like Dirtyharry was calling for Rape earlier....
> pssshht, yeah, we got a 10-73 here, phsshhtt, there's a young male attempting to penetrate a bicycle, phssshht, send backup, over....
> 
> not as good as the bike on some university campus (forgot specifically) that had the SWAT/bomb squad team called over the summer.... Had a sticker on it that said boldly "THIS BIKE IS A PIPE BOMB" but it's just the name of an indie band, not a terrorist threat.... I don't remember, but I think the student got some sort of ticket for it too.... possibly a civil disturbance, haha....


Oh god...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

10-96 Mental subject
10-99 stolen

I think those would be good choices.

RTW's 10-74 was not as good as some of the guesses. Haha.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

mystery solved:thumbsup:


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> whoa man, looks like Dirtyharry was calling for Rape earlier....
> pssshht, yeah, we got a 10-73 here, phsshhtt, there's a young male attempting to penetrate a bicycle, phssshht, send backup, over....
> 
> not as good as the bike on some university campus (forgot specifically) that had the SWAT/bomb squad team called over the summer.... Had a sticker on it that said boldly "THIS BIKE IS A PIPE BOMB" but it's just the name of an indie band, not a terrorist threat.... I don't remember, but I think the student got some sort of ticket for it too.... possibly a civil disturbance, haha....


dude i need that sticker


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

rickthewelder said:


> You got it.
> All my frames will be named after 10 codes.
> Nice job.
> 
> http://www.phreak.org/radio/tencode.html


10-96 would be a good one


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

10-48 Disturbing the Peace
10-96 Mental Subject
10-68 Runaway Juvenile
10-55 Intoxicated Driver

are all suggestions for future frames


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

10-55 has to be some sort of cruiser/chopper.


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

Back from heat treat Saturday.
RTW.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

woa thats to long away


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

i can't wait to see her finished! all the pics of your bike are looking good.. that frame is sexy!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i'm sure this was probably covered in one of the other 10-74 threads (there are a ton of them now) but what color are you going with on the PC?


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i'm sure this was probably covered in one of the other 10-74 threads (there are a ton of them now) but what color are you going with on the PC?


I like hot rod orange.
What do you think is a good color ?
I just want it to be different, not raw, or black.
R.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

rickthewelder said:


> I like hot rod orange.
> What do you think is a good color ?
> I just want it to be different, not raw, or black.
> R.


i just googled the hot rod orange and that color is tight. my personal faves are the candied colors, but i don't know if you can go that route with PC. either way the orange should be a real stunner...

i get the feeling you dislike black the way i dislike white....


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I'll consent to hot rod orange,

WITH BLACK DEITY COMPONENTS, BABY! WHOOOOOO!

Sorry 'bout that . . . 

Seriously, though,
Hot rod orange with black highlights would look very pimp, 'specially w/ a modded orange Z1!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

It would indeed look tight, but would budget permit?


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

I think orange and white would look better, IMO. black and orange would be like the SC Jackal.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah, sort of like the 05, but that wasn't hot rod orange. It was orange. Like orange peel. Or an oompa loompa. 

If rick's buyin' OEM, I think he can get his hands on an orange Z1. Of course, the slam kit and whatever guy he has to pay to lower it (rick may weld bikes better than most major companies, but when it comes to rebuilding forks I must admit I have my doubts (with that said, I think there are about 4 guys who reply to this thread that could totally rebuild a fork)) he might be over. 

Another thing, just a plain black fork would look good, but not like the orange Z1. 
Come to think of it, he could just get a fork painted orange like that. 

Orange and white, maybe. I just want to see the complete bike, and as long is it's not pink or yellow, I'm okay.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Yeah orange is good... what fork though? Probably not a green argyle I take it.


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

*go with HRO*



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i just googled the hot rod orange and that color is tight. my personal faves are the candied colors, but i don't know if you can go that route with PC. either way the orange should be a real stunner...


I had a custom hot rod orange Foes Zig-Zag years ago, and it had the slightest bit of metal flake/sparkle in it. Sure looked good when it was clean and in the sun. :thumbsup:


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

lol, orange and black components.....HALLOWEEN

do it!


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i googled the coler too .looks good. i gess i was imagining somin like tony the tiger early.


flames! black halloween flames!


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

flames are overated!


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I say a black gold label for the bike if we do orange and black, a white argyle if we do white and orange, or maybe a white argyle anyway. 

Flames are stupid. No offense, but this isn't a custom car from Pimp my Ride. Now those are some fugly paint jobs!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

trevorh said:


> flames are overated!


I wouldn't say overrated.... they have just been WAY over-used recently. killed to death.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

hey i like pimp my ride!
we already have 26s so flames and a 9,000,000,000,000 watt speaker system would make this thing of the chain
(insert cheesy joke here)


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I find the show pretty funny too, but COME ON! Pretty soon they're going to be like

_"We've installed TV's instead of the windows, so you don't have to look at all the ugly drivers and can get minutely traffic updates. And look here! In the windshield TV, we've put another TV, so you can watch TV while you're watching TV! Instead of brakes and accelerators, we've put iPods! And we've replaced your airbags with an espresso machine, a fog machine, and a snow machine! We've installed pure gold and 50 karot diamonds in your rims, and your tires are made of velvet! Now, instead of doors, the car body jacks up on 10 foot hydraulic pistons, leaving the floor and seats exposed for you to get out of! And check out the steering wheel! It's a triangle!"

"Ohh, ****! I love it! That's what I'm talkin' 'bout! That's what I'm talkin' 'bout! Wher're the keys! I wanna drive this sucka!"

"HA HA HA, You've 'fficially bin pimped! _


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

dude thatt car would be awesome, no really im serious




























hahahahahaha


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

dirtyharry said:


> _"We've installed TV's instead of the windows, so you don't have to look at all the ugly drivers and can get minutely traffic updates. And look here! In the windshield TV, we've put another TV, so you can watch TV while you're watching TV! Instead of brakes and accelerators, we've put iPods! And we've replaced your airbags with an espresso machine, a fog machine, and a snow machine! We've installed pure gold and 50 karot diamonds in your rims, and your tires are made of velvet! Now, instead of doors, the car body jacks up on 10 foot hydraulic pistons, leaving the floor and seats exposed for you to get out of! And check out the steering wheel! It's a triangle!"
> 
> "Ohh, ****! I love it! That's what I'm talkin' 'bout! That's what I'm talkin' 'bout! Wher're the keys! I wanna drive this sucka!_


That is the funniest stuff I've read all day, nice one DH. just another reason I no longer have a television connected to the outside world...


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

i wanna 9, 000, 000 watt speaker system, and t.v's instead of t.v's with t.v's on top of them


----------



## coldsteele (Jul 9, 2004)

Now i'm going to get that flip down screen installed under my seat so the guys riding behind me can watch bike DVD's while we ride. 

Some spinners would be just all out dope.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> .....just another reason I no longer have a television connected to the outside world...


woohooo! TV free for 9 years....


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

dirtyharry said:


> I find the show pretty funny too, but COME ON! Pretty soon they're going to be like
> 
> _"We've installed TV's instead of the windows, so you don't have to look at all the ugly drivers and can get minutely traffic updates. And look here! In the windshield TV, we've put another TV, so you can watch TV while you're watching TV! Instead of brakes and accelerators, we've put iPods! And we've replaced your airbags with an espresso machine, a fog machine, and a snow machine! We've installed pure gold and 50 karot diamonds in your rims, and your tires are made of velvet! Now, instead of doors, the car body jacks up on 10 foot hydraulic pistons, leaving the floor and seats exposed for you to get out of! And check out the steering wheel! It's a triangle!"
> 
> ...


ahahahhahah man that was funny, its pretty much how the show is to! ahah


----------

